# key board trouble + windows 8



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I just got a new laptop for my birthday. My thumbs keep hitting the mouse pad thingy and sending the curser all over the place while I'm typing. Is there a way to turn OFF that silly thing. I don't use it. DH got me a wireless mouse to go with it and I use that so much better.

Windows 8 is driving me nuts. I can't find a 'shut down' button anywhere. Other than shutting the lid and waiting, how to I shut down so it can restart to do an update to a program? Also, I open an program, there's no clear way to close it other than using ALT + F4....is there another way? I get 10 things open and can't close them....then can't shut it down and so I'm leaving it plugged in overnight so it won't discharge the battery.

HELP!!!!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

All I can help you with is the shut down part. You have to run your cursor up and down on the right side til a side menu comes up. It says Search, Share, Start, Devices, Settings. Select settings and and look for 'power' on the lower part of the menu.

Took me over 1/2 an hour to figure that out when I first got this thing. And even then, it was luck.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I am most definitely not a computer person, but IF I understand you right on the program thing, I think when you open one it shows on the little bar thing at the bottom of the screen. I think you can right click on the icon and choose to close it. 

Sorry if I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

There is a way to turn off the mouse pad - unfortunately I don't have Windows 8 (and never will) so I can not tell you an easy way to do it.

here are a couple links telling you how to do it

http://www.pcworld.com/article/241048/how_to_disable_your_laptop_touchpad.html

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/p/19495154/20315313.aspx


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, looky there- just where thermopkt said is the shutdown button. I would never have found it there. THANKS!! Still haven't found how to turn off or tune down the touch pad...but I will. Many thanks for your time in answering my questions.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess I should have mentioned the computer is a Dell.

Anyway, whilst pushing buttons here and there I thought I found nothing. When I closed the browser, I had a screen under it called Windows Mobility something.....and there in the bottom right corner was a button for turning off the touch pad. Hurray. Except, I turned it to disable and it's still enabled. Now to find that darn Mobility thing again somewhere. I pushed Fn and F1 and Fn with F3 and a host of other things suggested in the links. I'll find it again. Maybe I needed to save the changes to the keyboard?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

it's on the control panel menu-under adjust commonly used mobility settings....hurray!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I could be entirely wrong....right click on your desktop then click on personalize or options or whatever your computer calls it. You should then have the option to disable the touch pad (which may be hidden under a mouse heading) among a host of other wonderful things you can change.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Personally, the mouse pad is a ticket for insanity. I always use a cordless USB mouse. Also, I use a cordless USB keyboard. And to round things out, I use a gigantic auxiliary monitor unless I am away from my office. It takes a bit of effort to get close to my mouse pad now!

Here is another Windows 8 tip: If you get stuck in some "App", press Ctrl Alt Del all at once to get to your Task Manager and this will get you out of the app. I found that if I double-clicked on some files it would automatically invoke some app and this was a way to escape. The other way is to somehow "drag" the app to the side, which I have done but won't try to explain. Windows 8 has proven to be the "New Coke" of operating systems!


----------

